# Coleraine area meet up



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Is anyone interested in meeting up again for  dinner, moaning session and a catch up? Let me know and i can book somewhere yummy.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

luv that give me a shout when an where


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Okey doky will do will send lmk and loopy a message on ** just incase they arent on here as much
Jillyhen


----------

